# remington genesis



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i just bought a remington genesis muzzleloader does any one have one what do you think about it what bullet and power are you shooting out of it to get the best groups at 100 yards


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i think my brother uses a 295 gr powerbelt, w a 100 grain charge. seas to do alright at 50yards. i cant talk him in to longer ranges though..hes dead set on 50


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

now that i think about it and lookign around i think our rifles are closely related. try a 295 GR powerbelt at a 100GR charge thats what i use in my traditions pursuit. i get pretty good 5 inchers at 100 yards standing not bench test


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i have the 270 grain powerbelt platinum with pyrodex pellets havent got the chance to get to the range because of the snow


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

yea give those a try i wouldent go much past 100GR i dont know if urs will take 150...but 100 is plenty for 200 or less i belive, esp with that being a hair lighter


----------

